# Archery season picture contest



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay guys here is a chance for everyone to share their success stories from this season's bow hunting and at the same time enter yourself into a photo contest. At the end of the archery season (after January 21st) the OGF staff will vote on a winning photo. The criteria for winning will be both the quality of the deer and the photo. I know many have already bagged their buck so go ahead and enter the photos on this thread. If you know of anyone who got a buck and you don't see it on here feel free to point them to this thread. We don't want to overlook anyone. The winner will get a OGF camo hat and OGF sticker.


If you have a picture of your buck taken by slug or primitive weapon there are also contests being run for that category. Look for them in the lodge forum as well.

Have fun and I am looking forward to all of the great pics to come.


----------



## RHiller (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is the picture for the contest. I got this one on the 18th of November, about 5:00PM with my crossbow. A ten yard shot through the heart.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

helluva nice shot rhiller


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is my buck that I took on November 17th, with my Legacy. 7 degrees with wind chill. 15 yard shot at 5:00. He took 2 steps and went down. First buck with a bow.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Heres My Buck taken on October 8th, 2005 at 5:30pm
25 yard shot with my Horton Crossbow
9 Point with a split brow - 19'' spred - Largest Tine was 9 3/4''
My Largest Buck to date, 4th Buck in 4 years with a bow


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is the 10 pt. buck I shot in Summit County on Nov. 7. Green scored at 155 gross and 149 net. The landowner said that this was not the big boy he has been seeing. I hope my dad gets him. 
LindyRigger


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

This pic is of my 1 yr. old and my 10 pt. He sure was proud of his daddy. I hope to have many days in the woods with him soon.

LindyRigger


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Big buck and little buck-GREAT pic LindyRigger. I hope you do have many future hunts with him...AJ


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Nov. 7th at 5:30 pm. 30 yd shot and destroyed left lung.....went 20 yds and KO'd.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

My bow kill from 10/29. Got him in Harrison County.

Longspur


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

All very nice bucks... Congrats to all.Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey All!!!!!

This Picture is of my Brothers Bow Kill for 2005. We called him the Highwall Buck.. With determination, dedication, good tracking, and skill. We were able to collect this really Nice 10 Point Trophy.. And over the passed 40 years, I have story after story...

I started BowHunting in 1965... When I started, I wasn't sure what to do and really how to hunt the Big Whitetails, but I tried. Even if you seen a deer, you had something to brag about. I look back on those days and grin... Some of you understand.... 

When my brother was old enough to Bowhunt. He is 14 years and 14 days younger than me... We spent *Many Many * hours perfecting our Bow Shooting Skills. Competing in IBO, Ohio Archers, Ohio Bowhunters, and other Local and State Shoots. Stacey was one of the Best Archers in the State at one time and I benefited from it too, because we practiced side by side.... 

Though-out the years, We have always spent several days Bowhunting together, sharing areas, stands, stories, tracking, looking for each others deer, and most importantly, sharing successes and failures. 

I just wanted everyone to know that I am really really 
*"Proud of my Brother*!!!" 

Still Hunting the Trophy Whitetails in Ohio.........

Stan


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice Stan. I know your story well as mine is almost the same. I have 3 brother I hunt with every year, Nice buck you guys got there.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

heck of a nice buck there!!! very nice! his neck is HUGE


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wonder who that OLD MAN is on the right side of the picture?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

All pics were nice, but who was the winner? Just curious.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

All pics were nice, but who was the winner? Just curious.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I apologize for the delay in picking a winner on the contest. I have been tied up somewhat and forgot about it. So I thank you guys for reminding me about it.

Although there were not a lot of pictures here they were all great pictures. There were some very nice quality bucks taken as well. Because of that the choice was not easy.

(Dromroll please).,.,.,.,.,.,,

And the winner is...Lindy Rigger!

Congratulations Lindy Rigger and also congratulations to all you other folks that sent in pictures. You all did very well. In fact all of the deer were larger than mine this year. Oh yeah, that's right. None of mine had those bony things sticking up off their heads.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

He's a 10 pt. with a main frame 5 X 4 with a split
brow tine on his left side. He has main beams that
are 26 3/8 inches with a 19 3/4 inch inside spread.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The good news is that you were not too late to stick that big boy. That is a beauty. It looks like he may have been a late season kill. At least the snow cover looks like more than we had (around us) for anything prior to December.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I got him the weekend after gun season 12/10. That was the best snow fall 12/08 we've had all year down here in southern Ohio. The snow sure made for easy tracking, eventhough he only went about 60 yards.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice buck Larry. What county? Any story?

LindyRigger


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

I got the buck in Warren Co. on a farm close to my house on 12/10/05. I had two does feeding in front of me, one was about 10yds. and the other 15yds. I was already standing up and my release was on the string. I had gotten a doe earlier in the season and didn't intend on shooting either of the does. I caught movement to my left and saw the buck coming up wind of me, he was locked in on the does. I picked out a big oak tree and as soon as his nose went behind the tree I drew. As soon as his body cleared the tree, I stopped him with a "maaa". He stopped and looked right at me, I put my 20yd. pin low behind his shoulder and let it fly. He was about 15yds. when I shot him. He took off into the thicket and I thought I heard him go down.

I basically jumped out of my stand and sprinted all the way back to my truck. I stopped at my neighbor's house to tell him that I shot a nice one. We waited about an hour, got a couple of flashlights and went to track him down. With the snow on the ground tracking him was easy. He only went about 50yds.

Made my year!!

I've been bow hunting for 13 years and this buck is my best to date, by far.

By the way, before I took him to the taxidermist, I gross green scored him at 153 and 3/8.

I scrolled down further in this thread and saw your buck! Wow! Impressive mass!! Way to go!

LarryFish


----------

